# Is this a weed and what is it called?



## zjfriedman (Jun 21, 2019)

I'm in NJ where soil temps are still in the 40's. Haven't put down anything yet but this has started popping up a lot recently. Your help is appreciated!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@zjfriedman looks like hairy bittercress.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hairy bittercress.

Edited: Spammage beat me to it! If seed heads pop off when you walk through it that's bittercress. Fun stuff.


----------



## zjfriedman (Jun 21, 2019)

Ok thanks! What should I do to treat it?? I haven't applied any pre-em yet bc it's too cold here still.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

zjfriedman said:


> Ok thanks! What should I do to treat it?? I haven't applied any pre-em yet bc it's too cold here still.


I had some spots last year and just hand pulled it.


----------

